# Review: Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2017)

```
The-Digital-Picture has posted their in-depth review of the brand new Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM lens. This lens was announced back in April and started shipping in June.</p>
<p>I’ll admit I don’t shoot a lot of APS-C cameras from Canon, but I will be picking this lens up for my EOS Rebel SL2 once it has arrived into my eager hands.</p>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>It is not hard to find room in the bag for the addition of the Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM Lens and especially with the built-in macro ring light and image stabilization, the 35 macro has a very high convenience-to-use factor. With its 1x/1:1 macro capability and great general purpose focal length, subjects abound for this lens. One of the best features of this lens is the wallet impact at checkout – light. Light also aptly describes the lens itself. The image quality delivered by this lens is quite good and it is not hard to justify the addition of this lens to the kit. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-35mm-f-2.8-Macro-IS-STM-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM $349: <strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2ndtUoR">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2nGb3y9">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ef-s-35mm-2-8-macro-is-stm.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://tidd.ly/fec1abac">Park Cameras</a> (UK) | <a href="http://www.pntrac.com/t/TUJGRU1GTEJGRk5HSklCRkhMRklH?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.henrys.com%2F97413-CANON-EF-S-35MM-F2-8-MACRO-IS-STM-LENS.aspx">Henry’s</a> (Canada)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

I absolutely love the Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro. This lens should be just as good (although a little bigger) for those who use the EF-S mount.


----------



## illadvisedhammer (Aug 3, 2017)

The 35 f2 IS is my favorite non-macro lens (I only have a crop-sensor), but I will get this, at least when it appears refurbished. This lens would be absolutely used on days out with the family but with macro potential. The LED lights vs flash means no freezing action, but still better, for flowers and slow-movers, than a phone. I really wanted this lens last spring at the botanical garden and park. This is a better focal length and IS is helpful for combo-use vs the 60 EF-S


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2017)

Is Canon ever going to make an FF version of this travel/lifestyle/food/etsy/ebay lens?

I ask because inexpensive close-to-the-front-element lighting solutions are either expensive or enormous. I own a 100L and 24-70 f/4L (0.7x macro) but I refuse to pony up for macro speedlites or the enormous ring-lite 3rd party solutions. I'd love lighting help better than an iPhone LED lamp for impromptu macro work. 

So, especially for travel, I could see a shorter FL + 1:1 macro + integral lighting would seem to a nice value even for casual FF macro shooters.

- A


----------



## Frodo (Aug 3, 2017)

I am very happy with my EF 50/2.5 macro, apart from the focusing motor. I have the EF macro-converter that takes it to 1:1, but I find that 1:2 is usually sufficient.
There are advantages in a 50mm focal length, e.g. for copy stand work and I copied all my 10,000 Kodachromes using this lens. For many insects, including bees, 50mm is fine.
So an update with macro-lites would be great.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2017)

Frodo said:


> I am very happy with my EF 50/2.5 macro, apart from the focusing motor. I have the EF macro-converter that takes it to 1:1, but I find that 1:2 is usually sufficient.
> There are advantages in a 50mm focal length, e.g. for copy stand work and I copied all my 10,000 Kodachromes using this lens. For many insects, including bees, 50mm is fine.
> So an update with macro-lites would be great.


35mm is internally focusing lens so an updated EF 50/60mm lens with nano-USM and Hybrid IS and IF lens would be really awesome. I got my 35mm about week and half back, used it to photograph orchids and few other flowers in western ghats(India) and so no real complains about the lens other than that quirky lens hood.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 6, 2017)

I sure hope built-in LED's on macro lenses is a trend Canon and other companies will continue to explore. While I love the functionality of my macro flashes (not LED) and would not be without them for "serious" macro work, I would love to have built-in LED's on, say, my 100L for more casual walk-arounds and slight lighting help when I do not feel like carrying around the large and heavy macro flashes..


----------

